# www.FishAquarium.Org



## fishaquarium (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm a member of about 4 diff active forums and just recently joined this one so i thought i'd share my own forum to members who are intersted. We are located at www.fishaquarium.org and we provide similar forum features to all members out there. Lots of great ongoing information, we certainly arnt as big as this forum but hopfully one day can show we know somthing  Lots of planted journals, planted related, reefs, youtube videos, ebay auctions, spotlights of the week , etc. 

If you get a chance come join share your knowledge post your pics, interested in seeing ya around.

Shawn
www.fishaquarium.org


----------

